#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Building a BBQ Grill

## hillbilly

One of my goals this coming June is to build the ideal BBQ grill out of either brick or stone at our resort. I already have one of these. Bought from the following business in Bangkok.

::BBQ Thailand, The Barbecue Store BANGKOK, PATTAYA, PHUKET, SAMUI and HUA HIN. Thailand largest range of top quality imported gas BBQ grills:: 

Well worth the money. And no I don't get nothing out of this promotion.  :Smile: 


But what I want is something more traditional and rustic. Something like this.

----------


## hillbilly

The problem that I run into is once it is built, it will be there hopefully for the future generations to tear up. Another simple idea that I have been toying with is this simple design. The only thing missing is the smokestack. Now, I know that in reality the smoke does not always follow the stack, but I like the basic look.



Or I could go ahead with a big monster from South Africa.



The biggest piece of meat that I might cook, is 1/2 a small pig. Nevertheless, I enjoy the smell of the BBQ and am hoping one of you chefs might have some better ideas or thoughts.  :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

Sweet.

I want one too!

----------


## peterpan

I had one of these when I lived in SA, I like the style.

----------


## Shipm8te

These examples shown are basically for grilling only.  I would design mine with a removable hood to give the option of slow cooking and smoking.  Basic sheet metal with higne type contraption. However, that may not fit in with the rustic setting that you desire.  Just a thought.

----------


## hillbilly

I have also thought about a metal hood. The problem here in Thailand is one of rust. Several years ago I built a BBQ grill out of 55 gallon drum. The rust damn near ate it up.  :Sad:  

Could go with a stainless steel hood perhaps...

----------


## Happyman

Phuket Sports & Tennis Club - Beach Volleyball, Tennis etc.

The BBQ on this site is the best I have ever seen ! 
 Unfortunately I havnt got any pics of the mechanism that raises and lowers the firebox the other side.

The steelwork was designed and  built by a Danish friend ( ex North Sea rig welder- E.G. knows the chap !![ ) and the woodwork by the site owner - it was a jackfruit tree I cut down !!i 

Can get details if you are interested .

Not working there at the moment so no commercial interest but I designed and erected the building - made the tennis court and dug the fish pond.
Go there occasionally 'cos when they are busy I run the Archery and Fishing pond side for them.

----------


## Wayne Kerr

The one set in amongst the scrub at the top is a friggin cracker ... nothin better then a good wood fired BBQ  :Smile:

----------


## jizzybloke

^^this the one Happyman?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ looks a bit awkward. I suppose the bloke cooking stands at the back whilst his mates rest their beers on the big wood slabs at the front. Nice chunks of wood  :Smile:

----------


## cimboc

^ Yep I reckon your on the right track, doesn't look like you would fit much beer and ice in the sink though....  :Wink:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Oh yeah a big stainless tub for the beer and ice would complement that very nicely. F'n Aussie ingenuity ... can't beat it  :Smile:

----------


## forreachingme

https://teakdoor.com/food-and-drink/1...-thailand.html

This thread was made some times ago about what can be found in the market...

There are some good designs by a company selling components on bricks to assembly yourself, those have some good professional toughts in the construction to be stolen for a home made version, will try find a link...
I got nice pics but can't post those as i am a newbye with ubuntu and face some little probs with that still...

----------


## blackgang

OK Hilly, here is the main problem you have.
You are talking about BBQ, and showing char grilling appliances.
There is BBQ which is hot smoking or you have charbroiling and they are to different things with different appliances used and one can hardly do the other, but can be so designed to do both if the need really be, which is only natural as no way can you BBQ a good inch or 1 1/2 inch beef steak, it has to be done charbroiled with a hot fire and BBQ has to be done over a period of hours in hot smoke away from the fire, and most cuts of beef are no good for BBQ except Brisket and fat cuts with heavy fat marbling and a pig or half a pig can only be done BBQ.

----------


## Texpat

Is there a special type brick necessary?
Some of the uncoated bricks around here seem to _melt_ after a few seasons in the weather.
I don't think they'd work.

What are the different grades of brick available?

----------


## Happyman

> Oh yeah a big stainless tub for the beer and ice would complement that very nicely. F'n Aussie ingenuity ... can't beat it


there are a couple of kingsize eskies out of pic !

----------


## Phoneguy702

Thought you could have a look here Free Brick Barbeque Plans, Barbeque Pit Plans & BBQ Cart Plans

for some ideas or just google Brick Barbeque and you should get more than enough. And yes you should be thinking of firebrick or refractory brick for the fire box, this has a more fire resistent property and should make your barbeque last much longer.

----------


## Wallalai

> I have also thought about a metal hood. The problem here in Thailand is one of rust. Several years ago I built a BBQ grill out of 55 gallon drum. The rust damn near ate it up.  
> 
> Could go with a stainless steel hood perhaps...


I'm thinking about taking back one of these from Switzerland the next time I go there. I've seen this used since I was a children.

----------


## giggs

> One of my goals this coming June is to build the ideal BBQ grill out of either brick or stone at our resort. I already have one of these. Bought from the following business in Bangkok.
> 
> ::BBQ Thailand, The Barbecue Store BANGKOK, PATTAYA, PHUKET, SAMUI and HUA HIN. Thailand largest range of top quality imported gas BBQ grills:: 
> 
> Well worth the money. And no I don't get nothing out of this promotion. 
> 
> 
> But what I want is something more traditional and rustic. Something like this.


hello hillbilly..very interested in your .rustic b.b.q..how did it go??

----------


## The_Dude

> Is there a special type brick necessary?
> Some of the uncoated bricks around here seem to _melt_ after a few seasons in the weather.
> I don't think they'd work.
> 
> What are the different grades of brick available?


Fire brick 1200 degrees F kiln dried.  I bought some today.

http://www.hcmuddox.com/fireplace_products/1_1_4_fire_brick.html

----------


## jr666

Hi,

I was thinking of building a roast spit for bbq a smaller pic (whole). Any body got any ideas or pictures?
Would be nice to have it engine driven (spinning)

----------


## brisie

I managed to build this BBQ in under a day and 100 baht for bricks and 2 beers for the 8mm steel plates my Thai mate managed to knock off from his work it's the cheapest BBQ I have ever had.

It seems to work better with timber rather than charcoal but I'm thinking of putting a gas conversion kit in it as it takes to long to heat up.

----------


## Belepheron

Class job there mate, problem is the fule is not sat on a slooted base meaning it's starved of air thus will burn more slowly, hence the long warm up time. You could improve things by drilling a load of 1/2" holes on say a 1" triangular pitch acroos the middle portion of the fire plate.

The cooking plate, being solid, is in reality dry frying the food which may be what you want. For a BBQ you really need a grill to support the food. Back home we used to scavenge supermarket trolleys for the grills for both the food and the fire. They didn't last long, especially the grate one but they were free so wtf.

----------


## hillbilly

As I am in BKK right now, give me a couple of weeks and I will show you what I have done.  :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

sorry :Sorry1:

----------


## king aaron

It would be easier to build a chimenea.  go to lowers or home depot and  look at them.  you don't need mortar.

----------


## blackgang

I built the first one of these when on a job in SE TEXAS with ideas from some of my coonass friends and made it for one of them, and have built a lot of em since and BRINKMAN took our plan and builds them and Wal mart sells them cheaper than I can build them in the states any more, and is the perfect rig for BBQ, no fuss, no mess and no bother with turning or burning, just perfect BBQ or even Char Broiled food.


Not the best drawings, but contact me if you want and I can explain it easy..

----------


## Deris

TeakDoor Gallery - Deris/Grill

I either don't have rights yet to post pics or havent figured it out yet. I'll find out later but for now here is a link to a grill\smoker idea.

----------


## jizzybloke

^


^

----------


## Deris

I was thinking that if the firebox was build using only bricks it would have to be like an arch to support it self. I was thinking some sort of terra cotta slab tile with smoke holes but that would hvae to be special made and sit on a lip. As I thought about it I decided that the tile would wear and eventually crack and need to be replaced so the brick arch would be a better option.

----------


## cjustice

i found this guy on site liveing up north, makes a nice pit, i will order soon once my place is finished, a little pricy but good quality,, and here is a pig roaster i am planning on getting fabricated out of stainless rod,,,

BBQ Thailand. Quik-Fire, the Barbeque of all Gas Barbecues in stainless steel.

----------

